# Private Pond Slaying!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Logan went up to a kin's private pond where we usually catch a fish or 2...Today we went and while unloading the truck I messed up and didn't bring my worm bag!!!! Luckily I had 1 on the pole I was using and 2 more used ones in my tackle box!!!! Logan has turned into a frog fisher fer some reason and brought nothing but frogs... Needless to say I caught 8 or 9 bass, none of them were anything to write home about but at least I was catching!!! A few of the bass were just a little bigger then the worm!!!:blink: June bug trick worms as usual, and then some kinda shad/mullet looking plastic did the work!!! I had tons of hook ups and several bass flew through the air and came off when setting the hook!!! It was all fun though!!!:thumbsup:

My internet at the house is jacked up so I'll have to post the pics on the next post through taptalk or forum runner!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, forum runner won't work right! TapTalk can't post pics! Photobucket is crapped out right now.....so I can't do anymore pics!!!! Only had 1 bass that was a 1 lb'r!!! All the others were babies!!!


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

man i have had fish tank fish bigger than those . but in all serouseness looks like fun to me!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Big baits, little fish... gotta love those aggressive bass.

In a private pond, sometimes it's a biggun', mostly not.

But still fun.

Jim


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't know Jason, I'm thinking I would still have to say I hadn't caught anything! LOL looks like fun anyway.
Joe


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Say you was bait fishin'? Looks like fun.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Much better choice of shirts bro! Glad y'all had a nice afternoon at it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Much better choice of shirts bro! Glad y'all had a nice afternoon at it.




:blink::blink::blink: That's it Mike!!!! That's why nothing but babies!!!! Ifin I would have wore 1 of my shirts, 10+lbr's would have been caught!!! hahaha:yes: I told Logan we needed to catch some bream to take up there and chunk out as bait! When he was younger, we did that and he and his bigger bro caught a couple studs 6+lbr's and he even made it into that local fishing mag!!! Probably do that later this week!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like fun!! I got big weekend fishing plans if everything holds together. Hope I have that much fun!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Next time you're down here, give me a call. I got a big freshwater tackle box that I don't use.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Anytime you can stretch a line is good....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Next time you're down here, give me a call. I got a big freshwater tackle box that I don't use.



You got it Danny.....off weekdays now so ifin you plan a trip out let me know!!!:thumbsup:


----------

